# Webcam - Bild abartig verschwommen



## patmaster (17. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mir vor ca. nem halben Jahr ne webcam für ca. 5 € gekauft.
Hatte sie damals nen paar mal in Verwendung und war auch super zufrieden.

Jetzt hatte ich sie paar Monate nicht in Gebrauch und als ich sie gestern angesteckt habe konnte man plötzlich nix mehr erkennen. Das sieht aus als wär die Linse aus Milchglas 

Hab schon versucht vorstichtig zu putzen. Drehen kann man da nix, also kein Focus-Problem.

Schon klar das man von ner 5 € Cam nix tolles erwarten kann, aber wie kann das vom rumliegen kommen ?!

Die war in ihrer Schachte in einer Lade, ist also nicht endlos verstaub oder so.


----------



## Wired (21. Januar 2011)

Hardware altert... ob man sie nun benutzt oder nich spielt keine rolle, is bei Autos und anderem was mit Elektronik / Mechanik zu tun hat nich anders.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo patmaster,

kannst du bitte ein Bild hier in den Thread einfügen, wie die Webcam es gerade aufnimmt?

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------

